# Amazon lighted covers for K4 delayed to December 19!



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Did anyone else received an email from Amazon saying that the lighted cover for the K4 would be delayed until December 19? I had to give my approval to wait on it and let them know I still wanted it.    I'm pretty happy with my Belkin cover, but I did want to try the Amazon one out and see if I liked it better. I loved my lighted cover for the K3 and was hoping this one would be as great. Guess it will be a while before I find out.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I got an email last week asking me to approve a delay, but it didn't give me an estimated shipping date.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just read some reviews of this cover today and the reviews aren't all that great. Depends on what you are looking for I guess. I'm wondering if the lighted covers for the Touch are also going to be delayed. I haven't received an email about that one yet, but I have to wonder if it's coming.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to get a lighted cover, but the delays made me change my mind. I picked up a M-Edge Illuminator light at Target (love it) and use it with my Oberon. The newest Illuminators are a big improvement over the original ones.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I also approved the delay for my lighted Touch cover & I don't have an estimated ship date either.

I was surprised to discover that my K2 Octovo light fits the Touch pretty good. I'll be using the Octovo light & this inexpensive cover to hold me out until I can get the Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I also approved the delay for my lighted Touch cover & I don't have an estimated ship date either.
> 
> I was surprised to discover that my K2 Octovo light fits the Touch pretty good. I'll be using the Octovo light & this inexpensive cover to hold me out until I can get the Amazon lighted cover.


You did get one for your Touch cover? I've got one on order but haven't received the shipping delay notice. I don't like carrying it with no cover, i'm afraid I'm going to scratch it. I agree ordering a cheap cover is the way to go and hold out for the nice lighted one. Bummer....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> You did get one for your Touch cover? I've got one on order but haven't received the shipping delay notice. I don't like carrying it with no cover, i'm afraid I'm going to scratch it. I agree ordering a cheap cover is the way to go and hold out for the nice lighted one. Bummer....


I have an order in for the Touch cover and I have not received a notice for that one, just the K4 lighted cover. I was hoping the Touch cover would arrive on time, but others said they got a notice for their Touch cover.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> You did get one for your Touch cover? I've got one on order but haven't received the shipping delay notice. I don't like carrying it with no cover, i'm afraid I'm going to scratch it. I agree ordering a cheap cover is the way to go and hold out for the nice lighted one. Bummer....


I did get the notice for the Touch cover, I had to approve the order by a certain date or it would have automatically canceled. I didn't place my order for the Touch cover right away though... not until Oct. 14th.... after they were sold out.

I don't like carrying it around without a cover either. I've never used my K2 naked, always with a cover. Since I may have a really long wait for a lighted cover, a cheap cover is definitely the way to go for me!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just went to check my open orders and it says that my lighted cover for the K4 is "shipping soon" and the expected delivery date is back to Nov. 22!! Not sure why I got the notice the other day, but I'm pleasantly surprised!  My lighted Touch cover still has Nov. 23 as the expected delivery date. Guess we'll see....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered the Lighted cover on 28th October but dont have any expected delivery date. It just got cancelled. I found this nice one though:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005UL6NDC/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

No light but I can do without that.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My K4 lighted cover shipped today and it will be here Monday. Anxious to try it out.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Pushka - that link goes to a cover for a Kindle touch........

Kindle Girl - what colour cover did you order 

My sister and I have ordered a cover each, me the wine purple, her the black. Our account now has a shipping estimate for her black one, but not my purple one.......Delivery still not due til Dec19ish..........

I noticed it also now says on Amazon that the black cover is avail ships in 3-4 weeks, but the other colours are still unavailable.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mishymac said:


> Pushka - that link goes to a cover for a Kindle touch........
> 
> Kindle Girl - what colour cover did you order
> 
> ...


Yes, I keep thinking the kindle4 means the touch, not the mini kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mishymac said:


> Kindle Girl - what colour cover did you order


The one that has already shipped is the Brown one. The one I still have on order for the Touch is the purple one.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered my purple lighted cover on release day and just received a notification that it is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.  I had change my payment method a few weeks after I placed the order and the status updated to the unknown delivery estimate.  I contacted Amazon a few times to let them know that changing my payment method shouldn't have put me to the end of the line since I didn't receive any warning and was told there was nothing they could do.  Surprisingly, the notification came and it is now expected to arrive before my original estimate since they gave me free overnight shipping.  Hopefully it gets here!  Would love to hear others' opinions that already have the case!


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Yay cc1013!!

I noticed Amazon now says shipping 5-7 weeks for the purple cover....no notification of delivery estimate for my cover yet, but I have hope now cos at least they've got them!


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Now have a delivery date of Jan4-11.......just have to wait!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a delivery date for the purple lighted cover for Dec. 29-Jan 9.  I just got the update a few minutes ago. I ordered it 11/11


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My K4 lighted cover just arrived today. It just arrived less than 2 hours ago so I haven't had much time to check it out, but I will be doing that tonight. Right off...the cover is soft and feels nice...the inside is soft and folds back flat very easily...the kindle fits in it very snug...and I'm not sure I'm going to love the light. It's not as big as the Octovo light and therefore doesn't cover the entire kindle like the Octovo does. I think it gets dark at the bottom of the page. I'll give it a test run tonight, maybe it will end up being ok. I can read with it, but it's not as bright as I'd like the page to be. The light seems to be made of all plastic too, so I wonder if it will hold out with repeated use. I'll have to use it a bit and see if it will be worth the price. I really love the convenience of the lighted cover, but I'm not sure it's all I hoped it would be. Hopefully it will be, but we'll see. Anyone else get their lighted covers yet?


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

KindleGirl - did u have a lighted cover for the K3 I did and LOVED it! I love not having anything covering the edges of the kindle at all...and the convenience of the light was great! I'll have to wait til Jan to get mine, but if you could post pics that'd be great!


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

LaraAmber said:


> I got an email last week asking me to approve a delay, but it didn't give me an estimated shipping date.


I has got the same email


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mishymac said:


> KindleGirl - did u have a lighted cover for the K3 I did and LOVED it! I love not having anything covering the edges of the kindle at all...and the convenience of the light was great! I'll have to wait til Jan to get mine, but if you could post pics that'd be great!


Yes, I did have a K3 lighted cover and loved it too. It wasn't the best light because I thought the bottom of the screen was a little dark, but loved the convenience of the light always being there.

As for the K4 lighted cover after using it last night: I think I am really going to like it! It's slim and light and I like that there are no straps covering the corners of the small device. I thought I might be bothered that there was no strap holding it closed, but I really don't think that's an issue for me. The only time it would be important was if I dropped it and so far I've never done that with any of my kindles (but of course now that I say that, I will drop mine today!). The light seemed to light up most of the page when I was reading last night. Not as good as the Octovo one, but for the convenience of having the light right in the cover, I can probably forego a little light. I would be happy to post pictures...give me a few minutes....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, here are some pics:









front



























back


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the pictures! It looks like the light reaches to the bottom of the screen. 

My purple one (the color of which has since changed to wine purple on Amazon) will arrive in a few days.

I've read complaints that the front part of the cover is very thin. Do you find this to be the case? I like folding the front cover back into a tent form and reading in bed. I'm concerned if the front is too thin, it won't support the Kindle in this position. Love the color of yours by the way.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, the light does reach to the bottom, but it's not real bright down there. It actually looks like better coverage in the picture than in peson...lol...not sure why.

I love the color too. I have a Paris skin that will go great with it, so I'm looking forward to getting that put on. I also have a purple (wine) one for the Touch that should arrive tomorrow. I hope I 
like that one as much.

The front is somewhat thin, but not flimsy. I propped mine up like you asked about and it does that with no problem. I think you will love it!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just received my lighted cover in purple/wine.  So far, I really like it.  The light isn't incredibly strong like my Kandle, but it is sufficient.  I love that it runs off of the Kindle battery and I don't have to by those lithium batteries anymore!  The color is definitely more of a wine than purple.  I would describe it as a wine with purple undertones instead of red.  I like how the edges of the Kindle (except for the bottom ports/button) are protected by rubber in the case.  The leather is definitely slick and I will need to be careful not to drop it.  I wish the front part of the cover were a bit thicker, but like that the case is compact.  I have a Vera Bradley sleeve that I will be using when the Kindle is in my purse as the case doesn't close securely and I don't want to scratch the Kindle or cover with my keys.  Overall, I would recommend it based on my experience so far.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> The front is somewhat thin, but not flimsy. I propped mine up like you asked about and it does that with no problem. I think you will love it!


Thank you! I can hardly wait for it to arrive.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!

It looks sooooo pretty KindleGirl.......I'm very jealous! I did freak out for a minute tho, thought it looked like an odd purple, til I remembered that you were getting the purple for your touch!!!

Can't wait for mine now! Thanks for your feedback and pics xx


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if you could measure your miniK in it's new cover for me I'd like to know the dimensions of the cover with kindle in it so I can try and find a sleeve that the whole lot will fit in.

Thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mishymac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you could measure your miniK in it's new cover for me I'd like to know the dimensions of the cover with kindle in it so I can try and find a sleeve that the whole lot will fit in.
> 
> Thanks!


My miniK cover measures 4.75" wide, 7" high and about 5/8" thick at it's widest part (bottom and top)



mishymac said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> It looks sooooo pretty KindleGirl.......I'm very jealous! I did freak out for a minute tho, thought it looked like an odd purple, til I remembered that you were getting the purple for your touch!!!
> 
> Can't wait for mine now! Thanks for your feedback and pics xx


You're welcome. Mine will look even prettier when I get my Paris skin on it.


----------

